# Frying Frustration!!!



## Mrs. Cuillo (Jul 5, 2007)

I used to be able to make a fried egg like a pro...never stuck to the pan and always flipped with ease.  Now...YEAH RIGHT!!  I couldn't flip an egg to save my life!  Usually the egg either sticks to the griddle or I can't flip it over completely...it always ends up folding.  For the sticking problem I tried using butter one time and oil another...no such luck.  I tried using two spatulas to grab both sides to flip it so it didn't fold over...yeah...try doing that!  When I searched the site I found one great idea called "Eggs in a Basket"  which entaled(sp) cutting a whole in a slice of bread, buttering one side, putting in in the pan, putting the egg in the whole and flipping the whole thing when ready.  Not bad and sounds good but what if I want just a fried egg and no bread?  Any words of wisdom from the wise chefs/cooks here?​


----------



## pacanis (Jul 5, 2007)

Getting new pans helped me.  They looked OK and were good for everything else, so I assumed they were good for eggs, but they weren't and slowly I was running into the same problem as you and thought it was me.  New pans and the eggs slide around with ease.
Mmmmm, eggs in a basket.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 5, 2007)

Miss Cuillo....

Specifically, what are you frying the eggs on/in?


----------



## Barb L. (Jul 5, 2007)

I would say turn your heat down and let it sit awhile before you flip.


----------



## sattie (Jul 5, 2007)

Mrs Cuillo... maybe it is just something I called being CHOP STICK CHALLENGED.  I can use chop sticks anytime, but once in a while when I go out to eat and use them, I just can't get them to work for me, so I label myself as CHOP STICK CHALLENGED for the day!!!  I can't pick up a piece of food to save my life or I drop my sushi in my soy/wasabi mixture, LOL... I seriously doubt that is what your are having, but it sure made me think about it!!!  I think Barb and Uncle B has some good suggestions.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Jul 6, 2007)

I don't care much for non-stick pans for most things, but for frying eggs, they are the bomb.  Buy a small non-stick skillet, use it ONLY for eggs, and you will have no trouble.  When the non-stick stops working after a year or three, buy another one.

I do use butter or oil in the pan, for flavor and extra insurance that the egg won't stick.


----------



## SurvivorGirl (Jul 6, 2007)

I agree with barb L. turn down the heat.


----------



## legend_018 (Jul 6, 2007)

It's possible the pan isn't big enough to flip it. I had that problem before.


----------



## bowlingshirt (Jul 6, 2007)

Mrs. Cuillo said:
			
		

> When I searched the site I found one great idea called "Eggs in a Basket" which entaled(sp) cutting a whole in a slice of bread, buttering one side, putting in in the pan, putting the egg in the whole and flipping the whole thing when ready. Not bad and sounds good but what if I want just a fried egg and no bread?​


 
Use an egg ring, perhaps.

If you're having trouble with the egg sticking in a non-stick pan, then you should think about replacing it.​


----------



## SurvivorGirl (Jul 6, 2007)

Make sure to preheat your pan before putting the egg in. preheat it untill the butter is slightly sizzling then add your egg.


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo (Jul 6, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> Miss Cuillo....
> 
> Specifically, what are you frying the eggs on/in?


 
I sometimes use my non stick pan and other times I use my griddle.


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo (Jul 6, 2007)

sattie said:
			
		

> Mrs Cuillo... maybe it is just something I called being CHOP STICK CHALLENGED. I can use chop sticks anytime, but once in a while when I go out to eat and use them, I just can't get them to work for me, so I label myself as CHOP STICK CHALLENGED for the day!!! I can't pick up a piece of food to save my life or I drop my sushi in my soy/wasabi mixture, LOL... I seriously doubt that is what your are having, but it sure made me think about it!!! I think Barb and Uncle B has some good suggestions.


 
    Maybe that's it!!  Maybe I just have bad egg flipping days!!


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo (Jul 6, 2007)

sparrowgrass said:
			
		

> I don't care much for non-stick pans for most things, but for frying eggs, they are the bomb. Buy a small non-stick skillet, use it ONLY for eggs, and you will have no trouble. When the non-stick stops working after a year or three, buy another one.
> 
> I do use butter or oil in the pan, for flavor and extra insurance that the egg won't stick.


 

What size do you recommend?  Enough for one egg?


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo (Jul 6, 2007)

SurvivorGirl said:
			
		

> I agree with barb L. turn down the heat.


 

What temperature do you both use?


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo (Jul 6, 2007)

*amy* said:
			
		

> ...look underneath the egg to see when it is cooked/browned...quote]
> 
> I will try that.  Thanks for the great tip!


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo (Jul 6, 2007)

bowlingshirt said:
			
		

> Use an egg ring, perhaps.​
> 
> ​




Thanks!  I didn't know there was such a thing!  That might help with flipping because the sides won't be so spread out.​


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 6, 2007)

Cut both ends out of a tuna can and use that for a ring.


----------



## SurvivorGirl (Jul 6, 2007)

Mrs. Cuillo said:
			
		

> What temperature do you both use?


I start it at around 4 and then turn it back to about 3-2/12 (that's the numbers on the stove I don't know if it's degreesC or whatever). That's just basically what I would suggest for temp.


----------



## legend_018 (Jul 7, 2007)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Cut both ends out of a tuna can and use that for a ring.



So I take it when your ready to flip, you take the tuna can off the egg right? I'm trying to think about flipping an egg with a tuna can surrounding it and I don't think it's possible to flip it with the tuna can there.


----------



## Chopstix (Jul 7, 2007)

legend_018 said:
			
		

> So I take it when your ready to flip, you take the tuna can off the egg right? I'm trying to think about flipping an egg with a tuna can surrounding it and I don't think it's possible to flip it with the tuna can there.


 
Legend, that's only  if you want plain fried egg.  

If you flip it with the tuna can, that's called egg-in-a-can.  Personally, i would prefer the egg-in-a-basket mentioned earlier


----------



## Barb L. (Jul 7, 2007)

I never flip a egg, I either baste it with my (bacon drippings) or add a Tbls. of water, cover and steam till done.  My pan is  small , holds about 2-3 eggs nicely .  Preheating to med.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 7, 2007)

legend_018 said:
			
		

> So I take it when your ready to flip, you take the tuna can off the egg right? I'm trying to think about flipping an egg with a tuna can surrounding it and I don't think it's possible to flip it with the tuna can there.


 
You use the egg ring or tuna can until the white sets then lift it off and flip.


----------



## keltin (Jul 18, 2007)

I’ve done what BarbL does with great success. I use an 8 inch, non-stick pan (that pan's only job is eggs), pre-heat to med-high, spray with Pam or use butter, and then I add the egg. I use the spatula to push the whites in and form the egg so it is uniform and round (not spreading thin all over the pan), and once the white is beginning to set, I cover the pan and let it go. In a few minutes, it’s perfectly done and slides out of the pan onto the plate.

However, for the past year or so, I’ve been flipping my eggs. Using the same 8 inch non-stick pan, I start everything the same way (med-high heat, Pam, form the egg), and let it cook uncovered. After 1-2 minutes, I pick up the pan and “wiggle” it. If the egg slides back and forth easily, its time to flip, so I tip the pan forward, the egg slides to the lip, then with a flick of the wrist, I flip the egg out of the pan, over once, and catch it again in the pan. Occasionally, some of the white spreads out once it hits the pan, so I use the spatula to form the egg back to perfectly round. Then, 1-2 minutes more, and it’s done (usually 1 minute since I like a runny yolk).

Once I learned this flip procedure (and you really need to coat the pan with Pam, oil or butter to ensure this works), I’ve made perfectly flipped and fried eggs every time....and it’s fun too!

Get an 8 inch non-stick pan (it doesn’t need to be expensive) and try your hand at flipping them this way. It’s surprisingly easy to get the hang of it. We used to have an outdoor cat that loved fried eggs, so for a while I was frying an egg nearly everyday, and quickly got the hang of this. Once you learn this method, you’ll never go back.


----------

